# Shrimp trap



## lance m (Jun 14, 2010)

I am going to Jekyll Island in a few weeks .I have a 
crawfish trap that I have been wandering if I could catch shrimp with it.It is made of a small mesh, It's about four feet long
with  inverted cone on the ends. Will this work and if so how do I go about it. Thanks for your help

I love me some shrimp!


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Jun 14, 2010)

You can try it. I would not expect good results though. When I was a kid they used to sell a large square net on a wire frame that you could drop down off a bridge. We caught shrimp in this using a can of tuna.

Your best bet is to use a cast net.


----------



## southgabowhunter (Jun 14, 2010)

there is no shrimp down here


----------



## Fletch_W (Jun 14, 2010)

I think it's illegal to bait for scrimps. How they define "baiting" might be for a judge to decide, but I don't think it's like catching crawdads. In SC, you can bait for them in season, throw out bait balls that are a mixture of fishmeal and clay, and throw nets over them. Seems to me, if I were LEO, putting bait in a wire mesh contraption would constitute "baiting".


----------



## lance m (Jun 14, 2010)

Maybe I will just try a cast net. thanks


----------



## Dupree (Jun 14, 2010)

lance m said:


> Maybe I will just try a cast net. thanks



your mesh has to be at least 5/8"


----------



## alphachief (Jun 15, 2010)

Never heard of baiting up shrimp.  As a kid down in Florida, we always caught em at night with a dip net off of low bridges and docks on the tide change.


----------



## seaweaver (Jun 15, 2010)

there's a rumor that crab traps catch shrimp..........



cw


----------



## mhg (Jun 15, 2010)

concerning the mesh size
iirc you only need 5/8" mesh if you keep them for food
if you use smaller mesh you can only keep 2 quarts for bait
Mike


----------

